# Hairy little butt causing problems



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

OK, I tried to do a search for "butt" and "dangling poop" LOL. Not too much came up. Someone please tell me what a "sanitary cut" is--exactly how much do you trim around the butt and does it look silly if the rest of the pup's hair is 2-3 inches long? I'm getting really tired of hosing Cam's butt down because of danglers after he poops. This is especially challenging when I have skin kids to get out the door in the morning. I can't wait until Cam gets groomed. He's looking very shaggy. In his pic below, isn't he looking Westie-ish?? Doesn't look like a malt....


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

He looks 100% adorable to me! 

I always think Noelle should be embarressed after she's had her hiney trimmed -- but she just sashays around like nobody's business!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

In an adult dog, we cut the area out so that the whole thing is about the size of a dime. This is from the center of the anus out. When you take him in for grooming, make sure the groomer doesn't do the "baboon shave". They can stay clean with just minimal hair removal around the area. Start with a little, then take off a tad more if needed.


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

the poop path! I shave just around the bum hole, don't shave too close or they could start itching it, I actually shave it a bit lower too so it doesn't catch on any other hair.

_I_ don't notice it, and I don't care if anyone else does because I am the one that has to clean the bum! (his daddy won't even do it, he'll just take the scissor and chop it out!) I am sad to say sometimes they still need a cleaning with the pooh path. I am glad he is white so I can see it clearly I think if I had a long hair dog with dark hair some of it would get over looked...ew. 

And now I am done grossing everyone out now.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

POOP PATH





































Yup Faye has it right, about the size of a dime. You really won't notice it and OH THE DINGLEBERRIES it will save!!!!!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> POOP PATH
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You know, the first time I heard the word, dingleberries, was when I had cows. I would much rather remove one from a Maltese.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=287153
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ME TOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

You are all too funny!!

Cam's hair has grown quite a bit in just 3 weeks that we've had him! After about 10 days to 2 weeks we started having the dangling poop occasional problem. It doesn't happen all the time--just at the most inconvenient times, lol. 

Thanks for the advice not to do a baboon shave, LOL! Really, being new to this I want to be very specific when he goes to the groomer. I can see how just the size of a dime would make a tremendous difference. 

As for pooh consistancy (I can't believe we're talking about this), his are usually fairly firm, a bit softer after he's had "wet" food or if I've given him one too many Cheerios, which I use as rewards/treats.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Don't worry, the longer you're here the less awkward you will feel about talking about poop, pee, dingleberries, vomit, etc. We've heard it ALL i think








(Bella also has the "poop path" trim, I don't think its that noticable)


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

I recommend the shorter hair around the butt area, much cleaner.


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Noelle always looks so 'scared' when this happens. Poor little ones.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Oops!


----------



## whamilton78 (Aug 13, 2006)

I'm SO glad you brought this up...when I first got Killer we had a "dangling incident" and I sort of freaked! I was participating in the forum, but didn't _quite_ know how to get the answers I needed.









I've learned now *NOT* to interrupt him during the process--sometimes I praise too early







!!!

We also have him trimmed nicely and it's not noticeable, but I wouldn't care if it were either. Because, the "dangling incidents" DO always happen at the most inopportune times and it does seem to scare him too.


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

Lilly has the dangling poo problem too, especially right before it is time to go to the groomers. If I am not home and she went poo on her pee pad and it gets stuck to her she gets really scared. I know right away when it has happened because she will not greet me at the door or follow me around the house. It is like she stands frozen in place and can't move. The first time this happened I was worried she was sick or something and I picked her up, carried her around, etc. and then after that I realized I had been holding a baby with poop stuck to her bum







They are just too funny with all their little quirks


----------



## LoriJo (Jul 19, 2006)

> OK, I tried to do a search for "butt" and "dangling poop" LOL. Not too much came up. Someone please tell me what a "sanitary cut" is--exactly how much do you trim around the butt and does it look silly if the rest of the pup's hair is 2-3 inches long? I'm getting really tired of hosing Cam's butt down because of danglers after he poops.[/B]


I've also heard to rub some PetSilk liquid silk on the hair around their "tushie" to help the poo slide off. 

It seems like I'm always giving one or the other of my girls a "butt washing" even with the sanitary cut.


----------



## louis' mom (Jul 7, 2006)

I find that I have to trim Louis' backside about every 2 weeks or he has "cling ons" that NOBODY cleans but me. I don't know why but no one seems to notice them except me - don't even ask me







how no one sees but me. My father I understand, he is losing his vision but my husband







? He says





















I didn't see anything! Also, I use wipes on him everytime he goes - pee or poo.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> I'm SO glad you brought this up...when I first got Killer we had a "dangling incident" and I sort of freaked! I was participating in the forum, but didn't _quite_ know how to get the answers I needed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, Cam HATES danglers!! He runs in circles, nipping, trying to get it off!!

Another thing--I have tried putting him on his leash to do his business (because sometimes when he's done he thinks it's a fun game to run all around the yard--we have a big yard and I don't always have time for games), and he will NOT go--he has to be far away from me and in private! It's pretty funny. 

And I think I, also, have been the cause of danglers--praising too soon and he's probably thinking alright! I'm done!! lol.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> the poop path! I shave just around the bum hole, don't shave too close or they could start itching it, I actually shave it a bit lower too so it doesn't catch on any other hair.
> 
> _I_ don't notice it, and I don't care if anyone else does because I am the one that has to clean the bum! (his daddy won't even do it, he'll just take the scissor and chop it out!) I am sad to say sometimes they still need a cleaning with the pooh path. I am glad he is white so I can see it clearly I think if I had a long hair dog with dark hair some of it would get over looked...ew.
> 
> ...












OH the things we learn in having Maltese.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

First we clean the butts of our skin kids, and now we clean the butts of our fur kids. I am lucky, my husband does not mind doing it.


----------



## my baby (Aug 22, 2006)

Dime size cut sounds about right, dont make the mistake I made!!! I started cutting snoops bum hair and I got a bit carried away and trimmed a circle about the size of a pringle lid!!! I dont know what I was thinking














!!! ( I must have had too much coffee that morning!) It looked ridiculous and everyone laughed hysterically when they saw him!! The rim worked well to prevent the clingons, but it was a lesson learned!!!!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Mine don't have a babboon shave, but they have more hair cut off than the size of a dime. I find it much easier to have the hair shorter back there.

When we got Sassy she was being groomed for show. Janet had not cut any of the hair "back there" except for the little hole. My problem was that the pee got all over the hair and I had to wash her back end about every other day. A quick trip to the groomer solved my problem. You show folks have my admiration because there is a lot more upkeep then most of us realize!!!!!!!


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

Does this qualify for baboon butt status?

















I thought I did a good job, but I'm sure most would call it baboon butt. It curbed the problem though. I didn't really care that it was all pink back there... at least I knew it was cleaner!

Once the pups quit their grass gobbling and I convinced my mom to go easy on the real food treats when she had them, they started having a lot fewer problems back there. So I let it grow back and just wash once in a while when necessary.


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

I usually shave a little bit off Luci's tushy with a buzzer. She really only needs a tiny bit off so nothing hangs off her fur. And, I just wanna add that I absolutely *HATE* "baboon butt"


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

Combine dangling poo with a pooper who travels as she goes and you have a trail of dingleberries from the papers to the bed.

I'm thinking "Follow the dingleberry road" and glad it isn't "follow the yellow drip road."


----------



## ctymom (May 29, 2006)

HA.... I didn't know how to ask about this and I'm glad I searched around and ran across this thread. My Moxie just started having some issues with this.







Poor thing freaks out when it happens so it looks like I need to have something done about it. But I'm too afraid to do it myself so maybe I should bring her to the groomers and watch how they do it. I don't want to figure things out in such a sensitive area! LOL


----------



## kkrize (Feb 4, 2006)

I trim a little larger than the dime size and that seems to work without risking the baboon butt. In the event that a little dangleberry appears, I need to catch her quickly otherwise she will try to remove it herself with the scoot and drag butt dance. If I need to clean her up I just position her in the sink and use the spary nozzel on her hiney. She is perfectly still for this with her front feet resting on the counter looking straight ahead as if this is the worst humiliation!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I have this problem with Emmit the Pom. He gets a plug







and i have to clean him up. He will not come if his puddy is plugged







He does not his puddy touched. My groomer give him a what i call a donut trim









Cathy


----------



## mary_n (Dec 1, 2006)

I was getting ready to bring this up too! Thanks for beating me to the punch. I live close to South Beach so I was thinking that maybe I should take Bella to one of the salons for a Brazilian Wax.









Just kidding please don't call ASPCA or Humane Society.


----------



## tumber (Oct 30, 2006)

I am so glad that you brought this up...







I had problems after the 1st grooming. I now make sure that I have "baby wipes with me at all times. I don't know how to quite put this, but even with a short cut around that area didn't help when I found that my "precious little one " will pull at my long hair when I am asleep or that if she happens to find one stray on the floor it goes right in her mouth and you can only imagine where I find it hanging out of........attached with a little surprise dangling......smpullhair:







Your right about the guilty look. I now put my hair up at night, but it still happens. Its really something out of my control. The wipes help, but I got to tell you, if its matted yup times I have had to use the scissors. I know how unpleasant this all sounds but it does help me somewhat. I feel bad when she feels guilty, but there are also times I think that she purposely cut the timing short, and literally bounced, hopped away thinking about a snack, Ugh, just thinking about it turns my stomache. But you gotta just love'em anyway

Donna from Central New York
Peanuts Mommy


----------

